# General > Book & Author Requests >  Felix Holt - George Eliot.

## Shakira

I have been prescribed _Felix Holt_ - George Eliot for my syllabus & I'm searching for an online text of the book. It's not on the LitNet list. Please can you add the text? Thanks.

----------


## Inez

> I have been prescribed _Felix Holt_ - George Eliot for my syllabus & I'm searching for an online text of the book. It's not on the LitNet list. Please can you add the text? Thanks.


There's a link through the Wikipedia entry to an on-line version. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Eliot

Scroll down and click on the name of the book and it gives you a link page.

----------


## Shakira

> There's a link through the Wikipedia entry to an on-line version. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Eliot
> 
> Scroll down and click on the name of the book and it gives you a link page.


Thanks for the link. However, its the ONLY site which provides for the etext of the book & has a really absurd version of it where the speech quotes don't end & are continued with the narration.  :Goof:  

Therefore, I was wondering whether the guys at LitNet could provide for a proper version. :Smile:

----------


## abixalmon

Find Complete text here:

http://www.princeton.edu/~batke/eliot/holt/

Thanks

----------


## Shakira

Thank you all. . . I finally got the etext.

----------


## free

Did you like it?  :Smile:

----------


## dilandilan

you can check Libgen.net .... you may find it there

----------

